# Sanding/Paint removal



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Ok, I feel we need a thread dedicated sanding, sanders, grinders and paint removal tools. 
All the sanders we have bought from the "big box" stores have only lasted less than a week, some only a day. Our latest was a black and decker mouse detail sander for sanding around porch railings. Lasted a day and the bottom fell out. I am seriously considering a Festool 5" random orbital palm sander, they are only $165 (or about 70-80 for a Dewalt or Porter Cable) and have a good, 3 year warrantee. What power sanders have worked for you? What about air powered tools? 
What has worked for sanding interior stuff for reducing dust? There were some replacement foam discs for sale at my local woodcrafts that extra holes in it for added dust collection. They also had a PC angle grinder style sander with a dust collection surround. 
What about exterior paint removal? We have been using paint eaters but they have gone down hill too. They break quite often too. What kinds of grinders or sanders are you using? Anyone use the paintshavers sanding system? Or just their dust collector system?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

the Festool air sanders look like the sweetest thing ever.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

All I've ever sanded is interior, we usually use the small, square shaped, dewalt sanders. They do suck.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

I wonder if Milwaukee makes small sanders.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Yah, they do. But it seems like all those Milwaukee, DW, PC, Etc electric sanders suck. Maybe if we found a real tool store to source them from might they be better?


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm on my second Ryobi 5" RO...I know, Ryobi but I've had their 18v set for over 5 years with heavy use and droppings (you know what I mean) and they don't stop.

Now the first sander was crap...internals melted and locked up on an exterior we did a few months back but it was ony $30 and used plastic mounting parts....replaced it with an updated Ryobi for $35 and have used it on 2 houses w/no issues. It has a little dust collection bag on the end, which also removes and lets you hook an 1.25" shop van hose to.

In other words, it's not bad for the price but I'd like something built to last as well

Jeremy


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bosch RO and Dewalt (non Depot) palm sander. It amazes me how few people use the palm sander anymore. We use it alot for in between coat trim sanding. Its sweet. The Bosch RO is variable speed and, well, Bosch...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm on my second Ryobi 5" RO...I know, Ryobi but I've had their 18v set for over 5 years with heavy use and droppings (you know what I mean) and they don't stop.
> 
> Now the first sander was crap...internals melted and locked up on an exterior we did a few months back but it was ony $30 and used plastic mounting parts....replaced it with an updated Ryobi for $35 and have used it on 2 houses w/no issues. It has a little dust collection bag on the end, which also removes and lets you hook an 1.25" shop van hose to.
> 
> ...


Haha, the first Ryobi Sander I had the sand paper refused to stick to it after like 5 minutes. Then the dust port cracked. Interesting experience that your Ryobi power tools last a long time. Are you using just their cordless drill or all of their cordless stuff?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Scott, are you saying that your Bosch and DeWalt sanders have not broken on you? 
Has anyone tried a paint eater disk on a grinder?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

In the Chicago area there is Berlands Tools. 3 locations... Hands on tool store they know there stuff. Not the cheapest but has lot of tools and good service department.

Picking up a D1500 series Werner 36' ext this week...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Scott, are you saying that your Bosch and DeWalt sanders have not broken on you?
> Has anyone tried a paint eater disk on a grinder?


The Dewalts never have. We have 3 and 2 of them are about 7 years old. The 2 Bosch RO's have a much harder life. We ask them to do some dirty jobs. We burned the motor out on one. The other has held up, but the base currently needs to be reattached. I am a big fan of Bosch.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

tsunami, I bought the kit that included the cordless drill, recip saw, circ saw and light....no idea where the light is, but everything else is still used regularly and the batteries still do well...

For the price Ryobi's alright but I've slowly acquired Bosch, Milwaukee and Makita cordless and electric tools as well...
I also like the palm sanders that VT mentioned...haven't used one on a job jet but used it on the bookcase I built for the office....I'd imagine it gets places that a 5" RO might not....

Jeremy


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Picked up a Ridgid variable speed sander at the HD today. I can't find a good tool store. The woodworking shop is out of most things except Festool. What other places have you found non-despeced tools?


----------



## 1800Upstate (May 27, 2008)

*Makita GV-5000*

We used orbitals for so long and then I fianlly bought a few of these. They are SO much faster at feathering edges and reduces hand scraping alot! It's best used in a trained hand, but doesn't take long to get the feel. There are still areas that need hand scrapers and sanding but these will reduce labor, no doubt.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a Sears orbital sander that my father gave me (don't know who made it for sears). It's ten years old and we have had to replace the hook and loop pad. Have two more Sears orbitals (newer) and a Ryobi palm sander that is about 4 years old. 
Here are some online tool links:
http://makita.usfactoryoutlet.com/?gclid=CIWOurip-pQCFQObFQod5SVspw

http://www.toolbarn.com/category/electricsander/

http://www.all-cordless.com/elsa.html


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone ever used one of those "ergonomic" hand sanders from lowes (im talkin manual, not electric). I bought one, thinking it would be great, I just can't get used to it. Don't a lot of you like the foam sanding pads? I like those, but I hear 3m isn't the best.


----------

